# Paul G. Bonneau: Violin concerto "American Dream: I want to rule the World"



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

*Paul Gregory Bonneau* was born 1962 in Chicago. In 2005 he composed a *Violin concerto* with the provoking title "American Dream: I want to rule the World". It was premiered a year later by Lewis Wong and the score is now available free of charge from my website:

*https://www.tobias-broeker.de/rare-manuscripts/a-f/bonneau-paul/*

The composer gave an additional note to the composition and an explanation of the title:

_"American Dream: I want to rule the World is composed in three sections, each more dissonant then the preceding one. The solo violinist plays a proactive role throughout, with the orchestra "reacting"; to the impetus of the soloist. Each section is brought to a close as the orchestra, seemingly impatient with the views of the soloist, takes over the melodic material and disavows itself of the soloist. The final section is composed in a canon. Canon is literally defined as a law or rule. In music a canon is defined as one voice leading with a musical phrase or idea, and subsequent voices repeating literally what the first voice articulates, been prohibited "by law"; to deviate from the lead voice. The popular children's song "Row, Row, Row Your Boat" is perhaps the simplest example of a well-known musical canon. My canon in this third section begins in concordance with the rules of a musical canon (in this case a canon at the interval of a major second), but eventually goes terribly awry. The musical construction is embodied in, and is a reflection of, the title of the work.

The title of the work and what it means are meant to express views that are entirely my own. But as one may wonder as to what American Dream means, here are a few words: I love the United States of America. I am grateful to have been born a citizen of this country. Our U.S. Constitution is arguably the greatest document outlining a system of government ever written and enacted. And it is my opinion that we, as a nation, are in troubling times. What was once a noble dream, the American Dream, which has meant that anyone in the United States need only work hard with honesty and integrity to achieve a fulfilling life of freedom and prosperity; has metastasized to mean American Dream: I want to rule the World.

I am but an artist, helpless to enact major change. I have one resource: my art, and through it, I will not remain silent."_


----------

